# NO Diving In This Area



## HikinMike (Jan 5, 2010)

Saw this one at the local high school pool this summer....


----------



## JAFO28 (Jan 5, 2010)

:lmao:


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 5, 2010)

In the military we have what seem like silly rules and cautions we sometimes encounter, and they always say that we wouldn't have them around if someone wouldn't have done; what they're warning you about.


----------



## HikinMike (Jan 5, 2010)

Dominantly said:


> In the military we have what seem like silly rules and cautions we sometimes encounter, and they always say that we wouldn't have them around if someone wouldn't have done; what they're warning you about.



I spent almost 5 years in the USAF. :mrgreen:


----------



## keith foster (Jan 5, 2010)

Good shot, Mike.  I love those kind of shots.  I too, spent 6 years in the USAF.  Probably should have stayed 20, I would have retired 16 years ago.


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 5, 2010)

Good catch Mike...makes one scratch their heads...:lmao:


----------



## pharmakon (Jan 5, 2010)

Dominantly said:


> In the military we have what seem like silly rules and cautions we sometimes encounter, and they always say that we wouldn't have them around if someone wouldn't have done; what they're warning you about.


 

Same reason we have these redundant "oral use only" stickers on the amoxicillin suspension Rx's... I know your child has an ear infection, but the medicine goes in their MOUTH, not their EAR!!!

oh, and don't forget to unwrap your suppositories before use...
... and I know they look almost like hershey's kisses, but I can assure you they don't taste like them!


----------



## Shockey (Jan 5, 2010)

Dang....another sweet spot we are restricted from...


----------



## Actor (Jan 5, 2010)

pharmakon said:


> oh, and don't forget to unwrap your suppositories before use...... and I know they look almost like hershey's kisses, but I can assure you they don't taste like them!


Suppositories don't work.  For all the good they did me I could just as well have stuck them up my ...  :lmao:


----------



## Insanity (Jan 7, 2010)

pharmakon said:


> ... and I know they look almost like hershey's kisses, but I can assure you they don't taste like them!


So you're the reason they have that warning on em...


----------



## soods (Jan 8, 2010)

hahaha... nice shot. 

and i've gotta say your mammoth peak B/W shot on your site is awesome.


----------



## Sachphotography (Jan 8, 2010)

HikinMike said:


> Dominantly said:
> 
> 
> > In the military we have what seem like silly rules and cautions we sometimes encounter, and they always say that we wouldn't have them around if someone wouldn't have done; what they're warning you about.
> ...



I crewed the 135 for 5 years in the USAF and let me tell you...We had some dumb rules. I cannot fathom the stupidity of people!!


----------



## burnws6 (Jan 8, 2010)

Possible Mario down the drainage pipe reference?


----------

